
Princess Pricklepants, Startup Founder Extraordinaire - nemo
http://princesspricklepants.com/2015/06/22/princess-pricklepants-startup-founder/
======
nemo
Hello, the author here. I assumed this would fizzle into doom. Happy to see
the strange gaze of the Internet pass briefly over my odd little blog. If you
have any hedgehog-related questions, etc. feel free to ask.

~~~
hissworks
What was the inspiration for launching this?

I'm having trouble creating a new site for myself right now because I'm
embedded in a career that would likely frown upon a) sharing trade secrets,
even though that'd be the only compelling professional content I can think to
write and b) sharing my personal views on any number of things (+ I don't want
to just write an online diary like it's 2002 and I'm livejournaling all my
feelings).

I guess what I'm trying to say is that this is wonderful and an inspiration
and I'd like to know the origin story (really).

edited to add: PLEASE create a LinkedIn profile for Princess Penelope
Pricklepants.

~~~
nemo
"PLEASE create a LinkedIn profile for Princess Penelope Pricklepants." That is
a brilliant idea and must be done, though it might be a little bit before I
get to it.

~~~
elbigbad
2 hours later... :)

------
0xbadf00d
This reads alarmingly similar to many techcrunch articles.

Perhaps techcrunch could be improved with the addition of plastic cows and/or
hedgehogs.

~~~
pyvpx
I'm trying really hard to think of internet articles in general that wouldn't
be improved, especially with hedgehogs.

------
jamiesonbecker
Is their EIR the new CEO? He was VP of Fax Development at TeleCorp and
increased ARR by nearly 10% in the early 00's. Also has an MBA, a great
haircut, and enjoys wine and golf.

------
intortus
This has uncanny resemblance to my own startup. I'm encouraged that Telstar
Ettiquettronics were able to raise capital.

------
mcfate
I think I've worked with their CFO

------
convivialdingo
When I'm at a party and random person starts babbling about how they have a
"great" idea that makes no sense in any universe - this is exactly what
flashes through my mind.

------
jderick
Cute photos, it reminded me of the classic Beatrix Potter tale if anyone
hasn't read them they are great:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tale_of_Mrs._Tiggy-
Winkle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tale_of_Mrs._Tiggy-Winkle)

------
jessaustin
How on earth is "telstarettiquettronics.com" still available?

~~~
joshschreuder
It now redirects to [http://smallrooms.co/](http://smallrooms.co/) which seems
to be some kind of entrepreneur podcast. Growth hacking!

~~~
nemo
Man, the NXDOMAIN was part of the joke :( The spelling error in etiquette
bugged me, but not enough to do anything. SEO-ish behavior, though, that was
enough to motivate me to update things.

------
fweespeech
10/10 - Alarmingly similar to reality.

------
HillaryBriss
Got two words for you Nemo: this thing definitely needs to be published as a
children's book made from real paper and ink.

~~~
nemo
Thanks, though that's seventeen words. A few people have suggested trying to
publish a book, I was planning on looking into it next year. While I am
dubious that publishers would be too excited, you never know - the world's a
really strange place.

~~~
voltagex_
There's always LeanPub / Gumroad

------
chad_strategic
Bravo! A+ for creativity!

This is exactly like the last start up I worked at and any tech meetup i go
to.

------
mbrock
I think the mythology as a service thing is a truly excellent idea. It should
be on Y Combinator's list of startup ideas.

YC are just too conservative to see the value in such unconventional ideas.

------
molecule
"Also, synergy.”

